# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  فوری فوری ، سوال در مورد سفته و ثبت نام پردیس شهیدبهشتی

## Bahar1377

سلام دوستان،  میخواستم بدونم اگه خودم سفته رو بنویسم و پدرمادرم ضامن بشن،  میشه؟؟؟!!!و اینکه ۲ تا ضامن باید کارمند باشن حتما؟

----------


## prince

> سلام دوستان،  میخواستم بدونم اگه خودم سفته رو بنویسم و پدرمادرم ضامن بشن،  میشه؟؟؟!!!و اینکه ۲ تا ضامن باید کارمند باشن حتما؟


ممكنه كسي بدونه اما شماره امور مالي دانشگاهتون رو ندارين مگه ،زنگ بزنين بپرسين همه چيز رو وقتي پاي پول وسطه مسولش مثل بلبل جواب ميده

----------


## Django

*دانشگاه دولتی سفته میگیره؟
پرهام!
چقدر میگیره ؟*

----------


## Tahora97

> سلام دوستان،  میخواستم بدونم اگه خودم سفته رو بنویسم و پدرمادرم ضامن بشن،  میشه؟؟؟!!!و اینکه ۲ تا ضامن باید کارمند باشن حتما؟


سلام عزیزم
قبلنا اگه والدین شرایط ضمانت رو داشتن میتونستن ضامن بشن الان هم احتمال بشه 
واسه اینکه مطمئن بشی زنگ بزن از امور مالی یا آموزش دانشکده بپرس

----------


## paradise.

> *دانشگاه دولتی سفته میگیره؟پرهام!چقدر میگیره ؟*


 واسه روزانه نمیخاد ولی شهریه پرداز ها مجبورن ...بچه ها اون دو تا ضامن حتما باید کارمند باشن ؟ مثلا یه خانه دار نمیتونه ضامن باشه؟

----------


## Bahar1377

> ممكنه كسي بدونه اما شماره امور مالي دانشگاهتون رو ندارين مگه ،زنگ بزنين بپرسين همه چيز رو وقتي پاي پول وسطه مسولش مثل بلبل جواب ميده


آره ، از بس یا نیستن یا تلفنشون اشغاله . گفتم اینجا بپرسم.
ممنون از راهنماییت همکار

----------


## Bahar1377

> *دانشگاه دولتی سفته میگیره؟
> پرهام!
> چقدر میگیره ؟*


پردیس قبول شدم.
 سفته ۱۰ میلیون میگیره. هزینه یه سال تحصیلشم ۱۷ تومن

----------


## Bahar1377

> سلام عزیزم
> قبلنا اگه والدین شرایط ضمانت رو داشتن میتونستن ضامن بشن الان هم احتمال بشه 
> واسه اینکه مطمئن بشی زنگ بزن از امور مالی یا آموزش دانشکده بپرس


عزیییزمی :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8): 
فیش حقوقی میخواد. ولی پدرمادرم با اینکه شاغلن ندارن.

----------


## Bahar1377

> واسه روزانه نمیخاد ولی شهریه پرداز ها مجبورن ...بچه ها اون دو تا ضامن حتما باید کارمند باشن ؟ مثلا یه خانه دار نمیتونه ضامن باشه؟


من زنگ زدم گفتن ۱ ضامن کافیه. نه خانه دار نمیشه. باید فیش حقوقی داشته باشن

----------


## Anni

> پردیس قبول شدم.
>  سفته ۱۰ میلیون میگیره. هزینه یه سال تحصیلشم ۱۷ تومن



ابلفضل :Yahoo (21): 
خداروشکر هنوز شهریه رو نپرسیدم :Yahoo (21):  دیگم نمیپرسم با این شرایط :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Bahar1377

> ابلفضل
> خداروشکر هنوز شهریه رو نپرسیدم دیگم نمیپرسم با این شرایط


آره خیییلی گرونه
ولی اگه رتبه ۱ کلاس باشی ۱۵ درصد تخفیف میدن!
حافظان کل قران ۹۰ درصد تخفیف و حافظان ۲۰ جز قرآن ۷۰ درصد تخفیف شهریه دارن!
احتمالا واسه المپیادیا و نخبه هاشون هم تخفیف دارن. البته اطلاع دقیقی ندارم.

----------


## Anni

> آره خیییلی گرونه
> ولی اگه رتبه ۱ کلاس باشی ۱۵ درصد تخفیف میدن!
> حافظان کل قران ۹۰ درصد تخفیف و حافظان ۲۰ جز قرآن ۷۰ درصد تخفیف شهریه دارن!
> احتمالا واسه المپیادیا و نخبه هاشون هم تخفیف دارن. البته اطلاع دقیقی ندارم.



المپیادیا اساسا نمیرن پردیس..
دارندگان مدالهای المپیاد، اسمشون ثبت بنیاد ملی نخبگان کشوری میشه.. 
و اگه طلا گرفته باشن همون سال بدون دیپلم و کنکور و چی و چی و چی اگه بخوان میتونن برن دانشگاه.. ی فرم انتخاب رشته ک فقط ی انتخاب توش داره میدن دستشون و سازمان ملی نخبگان موظفه از هردانشگاهی ک انتخاب میکنن واسشون پذیرش بگیره..
نقره و برنز ولی باید دیپلم بگیرن و کنکور بدن.. ولی مهم نیس رتبشون چن میشه.. فرم انتخاب رشتشون 4تا جا داره.. سازمان ملی نخگان ب هر نحوی ک شده پذیرش یکیشون رو براشون میگیره..

ولی ب قول اقای موحد(مدال نقره المپیاد شیمی یاادم نیس چ سالی): کسی ک ی بار المپیادی درس خونده باشه برا کنکور هم میتونه المپیادی بخونه و اصن نیازی ب این کار نباشه براشون..

----------


## Mobin.

> آره خیییلی گرونه
> ولی اگه رتبه ۱ کلاس باشی ۱۵ درصد تخفیف میدن!
> حافظان کل قران ۹۰ درصد تخفیف و حافظان ۲۰ جز قرآن ۷۰ درصد تخفیف شهریه دارن!
> احتمالا واسه المپیادیا و نخبه هاشون هم تخفیف دارن. البته اطلاع دقیقی ندارم.


فک کنم با این وضعیت باید روزانه در کنار برنامه درسیم یه تایم حفظ قرآن هم بزارم . کسی کتاب تست خوب براش سراغ داره؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Bahar1377

> فک کنم با این وضعیت باید روزانه در کنار برنامه درسیم یه تایم حفظ قرآن هم بزارم . کسی کتاب تست خوب براش سراغ داره؟


آقا مبین، با توجه به شناختی که ازت دارم مطمئنا امسال روزانه میارید.
من خودم قبل کنکور یکی از اهداف بعد کنکورم این بود که تا لیسانس یعنی طی چهارسال حافظ کل بشم. اما وقتی پردیس آوردم ، خوبیش هم اینه نیمسال دوم قبول شدم، الان تایم زیاد دارم. برای اینکه به خانوادم فشار مالی زیادی نیاد تصمیم گرفتم تو کمتر از یه سال حفظ کنم. البته باید مدرک سازمان تبلیغات داشته باشم.
آزمون کتبی در اردیبهشت و شفاهیش تو شهریوره، که درصورت قبولی و گرفتن مدرک تخفیف میدن...

----------


## Anni

> آقا مبین، با توجه به شناختی که ازت دارم مطمئنا امسال روزانه میارید.
> من خودم قبل کنکور یکی از اهداف بعد کنکورم این بود که تا لیسانس یعنی طی چهارسال حافظ کل بشم. اما وقتی پردیس آوردم ، خوبیش هم اینه نیمسال دوم قبول شدم، الان تایم زیاد دارم. برای اینکه به خانوادم فشار مالی زیادی نیاد تصمیم گرفتم تو کمتر از یه سال حفظ کنم. البته باید مدرک سازمان تبلیغات داشته باشم.
> آزمون کتبی در اردیبهشت و شفاهیش تو شهریوره، که درصورت قبولی و گرفتن مدرک تخفیف میدن...




اگه حفظ معنی قران یا توانایی تفسیرش هم تخفیف داشت خیلی خوب میشد.. من اصلا نمیتونم عربی حفظ کنم.. کلاس شیشم ی طرح بود حفظ نیمه ی دوم جزء سی.. از اول سال تا اخر سال معلممون هرچارشنبه میپرسید از همه.. همه تا اخر سال حفظ شدن.. منم نهایت پیشرفتم این بود ک تونستم نصف سوره واقعه رو حفظ کنم :Yahoo (21): 
ایت الکرسی هم هرروز صبح میذاشت برامون.. اونو تو سه ماه فقط با شنیدن حفظ شدم..

----------


## rey99

> آره خیییلی گرونه
> ولی اگه رتبه ۱ کلاس باشی ۱۵ درصد تخفیف میدن!
> حافظان کل قران ۹۰ درصد تخفیف و حافظان ۲۰ جز قرآن ۷۰ درصد تخفیف شهریه دارن!
> احتمالا واسه المپیادیا و نخبه هاشون هم تخفیف دارن. البته اطلاع دقیقی ندارم.


ببخشید چه رشته ای؟ دندون هم همینطور؟

----------


## Bahar1377

> اگه حفظ معنی قران یا توانایی تفسیرش هم تخفیف داشت خیلی خوب میشد.. من اصلا نمیتونم عربی حفظ کنم.. کلاس شیشم ی طرح بود حفظ نیمه ی دوم جزء سی.. از اول سال تا اخر سال معلممون هرچارشنبه میپرسید از همه.. همه تا اخر سال حفظ شدن.. منم نهایت پیشرفتم این بود ک تونستم نصف سوره واقعه رو حفظ کنمایت الکرسی هم هرروز صبح میذاشت برامون.. اونو تو سه ماه فقط با شنیدن حفظ شدم..


عزیزم قاری قرآن بودنم به شرط داشتن مقام کشوری یا مدرک سازمان تبلیغات تخفیف میدن.سوره ی واقعه تو جز ۳۰ نیست که

----------


## Bahar1377

> ببخشید چه رشته ای؟ دندون هم همینطور؟


هر رشته ای در هر دانشگاهی که پولی باشه. دانشگاه های آزاد و غیرانتفاعی و پیام نور تا پردیس دانشگاه دولتی!!!

----------


## Anni

> عزیزم قاری قرآن بودنم به شرط داشتن مقام کشوری یا مدرک سازمان تبلیغات تخفیف میدن.سوره ی واقعه تو جز ۳۰ نیست که


واقعا نوشتم واقعه؟ :Yahoo (21): 
هنگ کردم ببخشید :Yahoo (21):  اون واسه کلاس قران کلاس چهارمم بود ک دوتا ایه اولی رو حفظ شدم :Yahoo (21): 
کلاس شیشم اعلی بود :Yahoo (21): 
(دیگه خودت عمق فاجعه رو تخمین بزن کچقد حفظ قرانم داغونه ک اسم سوره ها رو هم قاطی میکنم :Yahoo (21): )

----------


## Bahar1377

> واقعا نوشتم واقعه؟
> هنگ کردم ببخشید اون واسه کلاس قران کلاس چهارمم بود ک دوتا ایه اولی رو حفظ شدم
> کلاس شیشم اعلی بود
> (دیگه خودت عمق فاجعه رو تخمین بزن کچقد حفظ قرانم داغونه ک اسم سوره ها رو هم قاطی میکنم)


عزییییزمی :Yahoo (8): 
اشکال نداره. پیش میاد

----------

